# XC Hardtail auch für Marathon? warum nicht?



## kleinenbremer (2. März 2006)

Hi!
Überall liest man, dass man für einen Marathon am besten ein Race oder Tourenfully Fahren sollte. Klar, bietet mehr komfort und schont den Rücken, aber: Ich bin zwar noch kein Marathon Rennen gefahren, aber bin schon zwei Jahre iin den Ferien in den Alpen (Start Mittenwald nahe Garmisch, glaube ich) gefahren. Da hatten wir auch Touren mit 80 km und ca 1500 Höhenmeter dabei. Klar, da fährt man gemütlicher als im Rennen, aber trotzdem hab ich das mit meinem Hardtail ohne weitere beschwerden überstanden, warum also immer Fully im rennen?

Werde jetzt mal versuchen, zu dem einen oder anderem Rennen zu kommen, aber wie seht ihr das: Kann man auch mit nem Race Hardtail vernünfitg nen Marathon fahren? Ist es nicht auch Komfort, zwei kg weniger den Berg hochschleppen zu müssen und keine Energie im Hinterbau zu verlieren?

PS: Warum gibts keine Marathon Kategorie, sondern nur "Marathon Veranstaltungen"?

Man merkt, ich bin mal wieder krank und schreibe deswegen statt einfach zu fahren...;-)

Christian


----------



## Toni172 (2. März 2006)

Das man zum Marathon fahren ein Fully benötigt schreiben ja diverse Bike Magazine. Das ist für die meisten Mittelgebirgsmarathon völliger quatscht. Ich bin meine ersten Marathons auch mit meinem Fully gefahren, danach auch mit dem Hardtail, aber jetzt baue ich mir ein Racehardtail zusammen (ca. 9,4kg). Das sind dann gegenüber meinem Fully fast 3kg Gewichtsersparniss. Ein Fully ist auf einer Strecke wie am Gardasee bestimmt von Vorteil, aber auf den Waldautobahnmarathons in den Mittelgebirgen benötigt man die hintere Federung nicht. 
Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an was man möchte. z.B. einfach nur über eine Langdistanz finishen und das möglicht angenehm, oder um jede sec. und Platzierung kämpfen. Da ist dann jedes Gramm was man weniger mit sich rum schleppt von Vorteil. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (2. März 2006)

einen echten Grund gibt es nicht! Sämtliche Leute die ich kenne, fahren bei Marathons auch ihre XC bikes. Man kann es sich aber auch schön reden und hat ein Argument für ein neues Bike. Bin da auch immer auf der Suche.


----------



## Monday (2. März 2006)

kann da nur zu stimmen, man kann ohne probleme einen MA mit dem hardtail fahren. macht im mittelgebirge auch mehr sinn, weil die strecken mehr aus forstautobahnen bestehen (wurde aber auch schon gesgat)

das mit dem marathonfully ( 100 mm klasse) ist mehr so ein ding von der biker-bravo


----------



## chris29 (2. März 2006)

Naja, bin auch vorher mit dem HT gefahren, jetzt mit dem Fully H/V 100 mm, geht m. E. beides gut und mein Fully wiegt aber auch kein 11 Kg. Ich werd mir aber wieder ein HT aufbauen (hoffendlich) diesmal aus Carbon und um 9,5 Kg


----------



## kleinenbremer (3. März 2006)

;-) Gut, wenn man sich beides leisten kann ist sicherlich sehr gut. Bei mir wirds wohl so aussehen: GT Zaskar Race Hardtail und dazu ne gefederte Sattelstütze für längere Touren.
Aber mal meine erste Probefahr mit nem Fully abwarten, vielleicht überzeugt es mich ja doch noch, hoffentlich nicht;-)

Christian


----------



## chris29 (3. März 2006)

Alles auf einmal geht natürlich nicht, ich denke das ich mit dem Hardtail im nächsten Frühjahr mein erstes Rennen fahren werde....


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. März 2006)

es gibt durchaus heftige mittelstreckenmarathons und da geht meines erachtens nichts über ein _leichtes 80mm-fully mit discs_(<-das hat sich bei mir zumindest bewährt).
wenn ichs mir recht überlege gibt es mehr cc-rennen als marathons wo ein fully vorteile bietet...


----------



## Peter88 (3. März 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> und dazu ne gefederte Sattelstütze für längere Touren.



Hey Keinenbremer,

Mach dir selbst einen gefallen und kauf dir keine gefederte Sattelstütze :kotz: , Ist voll der Dreck bringt eh (fast) nichts.
Besser du steckst das Geld in einen komfortablere breiteren hr Reifen oder einen hochwertigern Sattel.

Ich fahre mit mein (puristischen) CC- Hardtail   auch Marathon
mit 3 Schlauch in der Satteltasche und evt 2 Getränkehalter.

Wer schnell sein will muss leiden.


----------



## _stalker_ (3. März 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer schnell sein will muss leiden.


 

ich würde evtl. marathons sogar mit meinem starrbike fahren...afaik sind die meisten strecken nicht sooo extrem, dass man dann wegen gelenkschmerzen gleich aufgeben müsste


----------



## LB2 (3. März 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir selbst einen gefallen und kauf dir keine gefederte Sattelstütze :kotz: , Ist voll der Dreck bringt eh (fast) nichts.



Das stimmt so nicht. Eine Cane Creek zB., ob mit short travel oder long travel, hält so manches "g" von deinem Rückgrat fern. Der einzige Nachteil, du schleppst ca. 500gr mehr Gewicht mit dir rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wing (3. März 2006)

Laß dich nicht von der Marketing-Maschine verarschen. Im Motorrad-Sektor hieß es auch mal, daß man mit ner Enduro nicht schnell auf der Straße sein kann.

wing


----------



## GlanDas (3. März 2006)

Ich hab schon leute gesehen die sind mit DH-Fullys an den Start gegangen.
Auch wenn es "nur" 40km waren. :-D
Alos Fully oder nicht fully ist hier wurscht.
je nach Strecke verschieden aber zu 90% ist ein hardtail volkommen ausreichend


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. März 2006)

...wer viel zeit hat, kann ja mal ein paar mittelgebirgsmaras-ergebnislisten (...die mit fotoservice) aus dem netz ziehen. dann einfach die startnummern der zehn schnellsten fahrer jeder kategorie notieren und auf der entsprechenden foto-seite die passenden bilder suchen.

ich nehm`s mal vorweg: ein fully sieht man da recht selten


----------



## motala (3. März 2006)

Nachdem ich sowohl mit Fully als auch mit HT Marathon und Alpencross Erfahrung gesammelt habe, musste ich feststellen, dass ich auf dem Fully bedeutend mehr Rückenschmerzen kriege. Der Grund liegt in der Passivität. Wenn man ständig den Dämpfer blockieren muss um kurz aus dem Sattel zu gehen, lässt man es leider oft bleiben. Meine aktuelle Losung ist ein HT mit 2,3' UST Reifen. Kein gewippe, ordentliche Dämpfung, Traktion wie mit Fully, Gewicht (fast) wie mit Race-HT. Bergab kommt das HT logischerweise nicht an ein Fully heran und bei groben Brocken wird man kräftig durchgeschüttel. Wer jedoch etwas vorausschauend fährt, für den überwiegen die Vorteile des HT mE klar. Zudem werden Marathons in der Regel bergauf entschieden...


----------



## kleinenbremer (3. März 2006)

Richtig, für die Zeit wird ein Hardtail wirklich besser sein, aber ich hab nicht vor Marathon Rennen zu gewinnen, ich will sie fahren;-).

Wahrscheinlich verstehe ich diesen Fully Wahn erst, wenn ich mal eins testen kann. Dann schau ich vielleicht nur noch nach unten und freue mich, wenn der Hinterbau am büglen ist.
Aber irgendwie reizt mich ein Race Hardtal mehr;-) Solange ich noch jung bin, werd ich wohl nich so die schwierigkeiten bekommen. Falls ich nach meinem Studium immer noch zeit zum radeln hab, kann ich mir ja ein Fully zulegen.


----------



## maxmistral (6. März 2006)

Für die allermeisten Marathons ist ein HT die bessere Wahl. Die Strecken ist in der Regel so glatt, das man die meiste Zeit sogar mit blockierter Federgabel fährt. Bin früher auch im Fully-Marathons gefahren, weiss also wovon ich rede. 

Mein Trainingspartner hat ein Race-Hardtail und ein Race-Fully, der nimmt sogar beim Gardasee-Marathon das Hardtail, weil er damit schneller ist. Bei Mittelgebirgs-Marathon macht das Fully schon gar keinen Sinn.

Außerdem fährt man die meiste Zeit sowieso bergauf, da kann man Zeit verlieren oder gewinnen. Bergab sind andere langsamere im Weg, so dass man den Downhill-Vorteil gar nicht ausspielen kann.

MaxMistral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoenw (6. März 2006)

Hardtail ist doch super für den Marathon. Vor Jahren gabs mal einen Sieger mit einer Starrgabel. Auf die Frage, obs ihn nicht die ellbogen raushaut, meinte er nur trocken. Ah die is eh schon so alt, das flext recht gut und das genügt mir.


----------



## headbug (6. März 2006)

Ein Scott Genuis RC (XC-bike) hat 5 mm mehr am Oberrohr als ein Genuis MC (Marathon bike), wer merkt das schon?
Ist doch alles nur eine sache der Industrie, oder würde sich jemand wirklich beide bikes kaufen weil er ja rennen +marathon fährt?


----------



## sekt88 (6. März 2006)

Ich bin mit meinen HT Garmisch und Oberammergau Marathons gefahren.
Genau so wie die top ten oder so.....

bin auch mit derselbe HT 24 stunden Münchne gefahren.

Vive le Hardtail!


----------



## CSB (7. März 2006)

> Vive le Hardtail!



*DAS HARDTAIL WIRD NIEMALS STERBEN !!!
*


----------



## Einheimischer (7. März 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> *DAS HARDTAIL WIRD NIEMALS STERBEN !!!
> *



Meins ist (fast) tot  

Grüße.


----------



## realbiker (8. März 2006)

Ich finde sogar, dass man die meisten MTB Marathons mit Starrgabel fahren kann. Den wofür braucht man denn eine Federgabel? Da reicht schon ein breiter Reifen mit wenig Luft und eine Carbon oder Stahlstarrgabel. Fährt sich dann etwa so als hätte man 2-3 cm Federweg!


----------



## CSB (11. März 2006)

Zitat von Einheimischer:


> Meins ist (fast) tot


Die Bilder im "CC Kunstwerke Thread"  sprechen eine deutliche Sprache


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Einheimischer:
> 
> Die Bilder im "CC Kunstwerke Thread"  sprechen eine deutliche Sprache



Ich hab mehrere, dass im "CC Kunstwerke Thread" steht noch voll im Leben, während sein Vorgänger stark angeschlagen war, obwohl auch dieses, dank einer Notoperation wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung ist  

Das Hardtail ist tot! Es lebe das Hardtail! 

Grüße.


----------



## uwero (20. März 2006)

Ich fahre ca. 15-20 Rennen (XC u. Marathon) pro Jahr und habe sowohl ein Scott Scale 10 (Hardtail) und ein Scott Genius RC 10 (Race-Fully) in der Garage.

Mein Fazit aus 2005: alle Rennen, auch "härtere" Marathons auf dem HT gefahren, dass Fully ist m.E. subjektiv langsamer. Interessant ist übrigens, dass ich bei XC-Rundkursen nach einigen Runden auf Komfort verzichte und meine Federgabel blockiert lasse. 

Für 2006 fahre ich die leichteren Marathon mit einer Starrgabel Pace RC31. Gewicht des absolut renntauglichen HT  ~ 8,8 kg. Ich wiege ~82 kg, super Performance.

Das Race-Fully wird auch dieses Jahr nur für Sonntagsausflüge genutzt.


----------



## race-jo (23. März 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man bei jedem mittelgeirgsmarathon mit dem HT starten, da reicht auch schon ne SID gabel, die ja wirklich nur leicht und sonst nichts ist. 
das kann man sich auch bei den profis anschaun, die fahrn auf technisch viel anspruchsvolleren kursen auch ein HT mit ner SID.
also wer schnell sein will mus HT fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. März 2006)

in diesem sinne:
letzten sonntag hab ich mal wieder erfahren wie angenehm es sein kann pro runde mit 5-10s vorsprung aus dem downhill rauszukommen...


----------

